# Challenge! Reverse the Scramble



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2013)

*Challenge! Reverse the Scramble. Blind Edition Now Added!*

[video=youtube_share;rZhTgQyqKcM]http://youtu.be/rZhTgQyqKcM[/video]


Time: 17.74

Scramble:L2 D B2 U2 R F' R' F' B R2 D2 U2 F' R' F' L' F' R F U D2 R2 U L2 B'

Cube: Lubix Lingyun v2


note: I explain the rules in the video or you can read below.



Spoiler



*RULES:*

*1) You can only use a scramble ONCE and only once

2)You MUST use qqtimer. And no using joke scrambles or bad scrambles from qqtimer.

3)The cube must be solved when you are done!
qqTimer:http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm*

how to play: Scramble the cube using a scramble generated by qqtimer, start the timer and reverse the scramble. 

You can play as many times as you want.

What your post should include:
Time:
Scramble:


*Rankings!*


1.*5bld* 4.22
2. *already1329 *4.71 
3 *yoshinator* 5.86
4. *qqwerf* 5.92
5. *MatejMuzatko* 6.54
6. *Stevecho816* 6.86
7. *mdipalma* 6.91
8.*andersb*7.13 
9. *odder* 7.77
10. *ronxu *7.80
11. *ottozing* 7.929
12. *waffle=ijm* 7.94
13. *antoineccantin *7.99
14. *sneaklyfox* 8.63
15. *ickathu* 8.70
16. *uvafan* 9.35
17.* falol* 9.42
18.rubikmaster9.98
19. *uniacto* 12.60 
20.*renchi11*13.19 
21.*mike hughey *13.34
22. *Username* 13.53
23. *ellwd * 14.39
24. *robohackr *16.42
25. *SirWaffle* 17.74 
26. *Curtishousey* 18.07 

Scrambles and cubes from results:


Spoiler



I WILL UPDATE THIS PART THROUGHOUT THE DAY

1. *5.58 * L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R B' D2 L' F' R' U R2 F R' 
2. *5.92* R2 L2 U' F' L' F' B2 U' L' F L2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2
3. * 6.91*
4. *6.86*
5. *7.77*
6. *7.80* B U2 L2 F2 R F' R U B' R D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 D2 B2 ZC 
7. *7.929*
8. *7.94*
9. *7.99*
10. *8.63*
11. *9.35*
12. *12.60* D B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B U F2 D L' F' U' F D L fangshi
13. *13.53* Zhanchi 
14. *14.39* R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R B L2 D U' B2 R2 D B' L B D R' D U' F' L' F2 B2 fangshi
15. *16.42* F B' R' B' R' U' D2 L D' R' U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 lubix guhong
16. *17.74* L2 D B2 U2 R F' R' F' B R2 D2 U2 F' R' F' L' F' R F U D2 R2 U L2 B' Lubix Lingyun v2
17. *18.07* R U' F2 U' D' L U2 B' R2 L' B L' U' R2 D L2 B U2 B' L U' D2 R2 D2 U Lubix Zhanchi





*Blind Edition!* I put in a spoiler to save room.



Spoiler



Overall the same rules apply but I am going to re-write them to avoid confusion. 

Also *read carefully how to play!!*

RULES:

*1) You can only use a scramble ONCE and only once
2)You MUST use qqtimer. And no using joke scrambles or bad scrambles from qqtimer.
3)The cube must be solved when you are done!

qqTimer:http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm*
*
How to Play blind edition:*

1.Scramble cube
2.Start Timer
3.Memorize Scramble Backwards
4.Don blindfold
5.Execute Scramble Backwards


Rankings!!

1.*already1329* 2:06.15 *
2.*Whauk* 2:33.42
3.*mike hughey* 5:00.13


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 11, 2013)

Time: 18.07
Scramble: R U' F2 U' D' L U2 B' R2 L' B L' U' R2 D L2 B U2 B' L U' D2 R2 D2 U
Cube: Lubix Zhanchi


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2013)

15.42
Cube -Dunno
last scramble: L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 F L2 B' U L2 R' F R B2 F2 R F2

7.94 
last scramble: D F' U2 R U2 F' L' F' R2 L2 F R2 F D2 L2 B2 
Cube - Dunno


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 11, 2013)

Time: 6.86
Scramble: U2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F L' F L2 F' U' L2 D2 L' U2
Cube: Fangshi Shuang Ren


----------



## qqwref (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't get it, we just time how long it takes us to do the scramble backwards? What am I doing wrong here?

Average of 5: 7.09
1. (5.92) R2 L2 U' F' L' F' B2 U' L' F L2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2
2. 7.01 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R' U' F L F L2 U L2 R2 U'
3. 7.30 R' F2 L' D' B U2 L U' R L2 U2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2
4. 6.97 D R2 L' B' D F' B' L' D' R' D2 F D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F
5. (7.57) D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 U L' F2 D' B L D F' U B2 U


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2013)

@Waffo and steve:
I am not saying you guys are cheaters but is the cube solved when you are finished? Because those times seem really fast. just asking before I add you to the rankings


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2013)

It's not that hard but yes they are solved. that's like 7 attempts before I got used to it. besides qq did it better.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 11, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> @Waffo and steve:
> I am not saying you guys are cheaters but is the cube solved when you are finished? Because those times seem really fast. just asking before I add you to the rankings



Yes it was solved.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, just askin'. Oh and qq posted when I was writing my post to you so I didn't see it 



qqwref said:


> I don't get it, we just time how long it takes us to do the scramble backwards? What am I doing wrong here?



Yeah, that's it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 1. (5.92) R2 L2 U' F' L' F' B2 U' L' F L2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2



lol i cant even scramble that fast


----------



## uniacto (Jun 11, 2013)

12.60 

D B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B U F2 D L' F' U' F D L 

Fangshi ShuangRen


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 11, 2013)

8.06

edit: 7.99

edit2: 8.06, (11.96), (7.99), 8.94, 8.12 = 8.37


----------



## uvafan (Jun 11, 2013)

1. 9.35 L U2 R U2 F' L' R2 U2 F' D R L' B2 U2 R U R2 B2 R2 L B2 R F2 D B'


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 11, 2013)

huh, i was thinking of making a thread like this while i was in the shower.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 11, 2013)

after 60 tries, my PB is 6.91

I'd better stop before I permanently damage the part of my brain that converts "R" into "turn the right side *clockwise*."


----------



## already1329 (Jun 11, 2013)

5.58 single
6.37 ao5, 6.89 ao12

Session average: 7.25


Spoiler



1. 7.55 L F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R F U2 R' D U2 L' D' R2 F2 R 
2. 7.38 L2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L D2 F R2 F' D' L F2 R U 
3. 6.83 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 U' F L' U2 L D B F' D2 B U2 
4. 8.05 U2 F R' L U2 F R' B' U R' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L U2 F2 R U2 
5. 6.03 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R' U' B' D' L' B U L2 U2 L' 
6. 6.72 U D' R' U2 D2 B' L B' R B U2 L2 U L2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U' 
7. (5.75) R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' R D2 R B L' R' F' D L' 
8. 6.75 L U' D F' U2 L2 B2 D' L F' L2 B L2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
9. 8.97 F' R L' F2 U D B D' F R' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 U2 
10. 7.02 R2 U F B2 U' D2 F2 D' F' B2 L F2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' 
11. (DNF(8.66)) U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B U2 F' U F2 L B L U2 F' L D U' 
12. 5.83 R2 F R B' R F2 D2 B' U' L F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 
13. 7.58 D2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 B' R2 F' D2 U' L B L2 D' U B F' D2 U 
14. 8.16 D R2 B' L2 D' F U' R' F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 
15. 6.06 B' L F R L2 F' L2 B U F2 B2 R U2 R' L2 U2 R B2 R' U2 
16. 6.08 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 L2 U2 B L2 D L' 
17. (5.58) L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R B' D2 L' F' R' U R2 F R' 
18. 6.96 U2 B' L' D' R2 U' D L2 F' R D2 R' D2 R F2 R2 B2 R D2 L 
19. 8.38 F' R U2 F' L D' F D2 L' U D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 
20. 6.69 B U L F2 U' F U2 D2 B' D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 
21. 7.06 L2 D U F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R' F2 R' F R' B' L' D2 U L2 F' 
22. (10.69) R F2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R F' U R' B' F D2 B' R' 
23. 7.53 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L' U B' U L' D F' D U2 R 
24. 7.58 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 F' U' B' F' L U' B L' F R' F 
25. 8.13 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 F L' B' L B D2 B2 D2 U F' 
26. 8.06 F L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F R' B2 D2 B L F2 U' B2 F2 D'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 11, 2013)

Time: 8.63
Scramble: B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D F2 L' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R' U F U

Definitely I get better times when the scrambles have more double moves.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jun 11, 2013)

This is kind of fun.
Single: 7.34 D2 R' F2 L U R2 D2 F R' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B'

Average of 5: 8.08
1. (7.52) R2 U2 B' L' U2 D2 L U B' L U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 B2 R2 
2. 8.08 L D L' U' B' L B2 R U F' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' 
3. (10.24) F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L' B F2 R D' U' F2 L' D U2 
4. 7.88 B' D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' F2 D B2 U' L' B F2 D 
5. 8.28 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L B' R2 F U F2 L R2 B R U2 

I agree with sneaklyfox - double turns make it a lot easier


----------



## Carrot (Jun 11, 2013)

8.11, 8.58, (7.77), (9.55), 7.96

meh, pinky hurts for an unknown reason, so not going to try more


----------



## ottozing (Jun 11, 2013)

7.929 first try


----------



## stoic (Jun 11, 2013)

Time: 14.39
Scramble: R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R B L2 D U' B2 R2 D B' L B D R' D U' F' L' F2 B2
Cube: Fangshi

Did 5: 16.90, 15.87, 16.12, (19.12), (14.39) = 16.30

Good challenge, although it gets harder to read the scrambles forwards...


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

13.53
Zhanchi


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 11, 2013)

Time: 7.80
Scramble: B U2 L2 F2 R F' R U B' R D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 D2 B2
Cube: ZC


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2013)

I am going to add a blind edition! Overall the same rules apply but I am going to re-write them to avoid confusion. 

Also *read carefully how to play!!*

RULES:

*1) You can only use a scramble ONCE and only once
2)You MUST use qqtimer. And no using joke scrambles or bad scrambles from qqtimer.
3)The cube must be solved when you are done!

qqTimer:http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm*
*
How to Play blind edition:*

1.Scramble cube
2.Start Timer
3.Memorize Scramble Backwards
4.Don blindfold
5.Execute Scramble Backwards

All this will be in original post.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 11, 2013)

Average of 5: 10.21
1. (8.70) D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 U R2 U2 R D F' D' B' D2 F R U F' 
2. 9.70 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 R B F L' U' F R B D2 B2 R2 
3. 10.40 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 D2 L' B' D F D2 L B' U2 
4. 10.53 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 F' U L2 R U L U' L' F2 
5. (11.06) F R2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 F D' F' L R2 B' R' U' L B2 D2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 11, 2013)

The blind edition looks hard... especially for me... someone who isn't much good with memory things. Can we instead scramble the cube backwards and memorize it forwards?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> The blind edition looks hard... especially for me... someone who isn't much good with memory things. Can we instead scramble the cube backwards and memorize it forwards?



Sure. You can do that. I will make it so if you scramble forwards and memo backwards you earn a star next to your name because it is more challenging. But if you do scramble backwards and memo forwards your time will still count you just don't get a star. Kinda lame but it is the best solution I can come up with.


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 11, 2013)

9.42
B L2 D' L F2 R2 U L' D2 R L D2 L R B' F' R D B D2 L R F2 B' U'
Dayan GuHong V2


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 11, 2013)

Gah. 5.86 on third try.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2013)

For the regular version, most people who practice fewest moves very much will be nearly the same speed applying a scramble backwards as applying it forwards. It's a useful skill to have when doing fewest moves.

By the way, I'm really slow either way. My first try:
13.34 F B2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 R F' B R' D' B2 L R' F' B D' B' R2 F2 D2 L U2 D


----------



## whauk (Jun 11, 2013)

i did the forward blind edition. (scramble backwards and solve with original scramble)
1. 4:35.36 L' B R' F' D' R F B U' F2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B D2
(i allowed myself to add "6. Stop Timer" to your rules because i think thats what you want us to do.)
audio memo in blocks: [L' B R' F' D'] [R F B U'] [F2 U2 F U2] [D2 F2 D2 F] [D2 B D2] i accidently did the 4th block before the 3rd one and had to go back otherwise it would have been around 3:40 i think.
yay UWR! 

edit: 2:33.42
F2 L F U2 F2 U' B2 R' U' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 
memo: [F2 L F] [U2 F2 U'] [B2 R' U'] [L2 B' L2] [F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2] this is actually funnier than i thought


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

whauk said:


> i did the forward blind edition. (scramble backwards and solve with original scramble)
> 1. 4:35.36 L' B R' F' D' R F B U' F2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 B D2
> (i allowed myself to add "6. Stop Timer" to your rules because i think thats what you want us to do.)
> audio memo in blocks: [L' B R' F' D'] [R F B U'] [F2 U2 F U2] [D2 F2 D2 F] [D2 B D2] i accidently did the 4th block before the 3rd one and had to go back otherwise it would have been around 3:40 i think.
> yay UWR!



I will break this soon, hopefully


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 11, 2013)

Since when does a reverse cramble solve the cube?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2013)

First try at BLD edition:

5:00.13 R' U L' F D' L R B' F L2 D2 R2 U2 R U B2 L' B' D2 L2 B F L' B R

Just awful. I know I can do better. At least it was solved.

I just thought of a better way, I should try again.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 11, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Since when does a reverse cramble solve the cube?



Scramble + Inverse scramble = Solved (or starting position)
Same thing as doing (U F2 D) (D' F2 U') = Nothing


----------



## already1329 (Jun 11, 2013)

BLD 2:06.15 Scramble, reverse scramble memo, solve. (Harder way)


2:06.15 L2 D2 F U R F D F' B' L U L2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D' R2


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2013)

4.22 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L B2 L B2 U2 F' R2 U B' D2 R' U2 F L


----------



## already1329 (Jun 11, 2013)

4.71 single



Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.73
1. 7.13 D2 L2 F R2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 B' U' R2 D2 R F' D L' F U L B' 
2. 5.81 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' D F R' B2 R2 U' B L F' 
3. 6.81 F' U2 D' R' U' B' D R B L F L2 F2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F 
4. 6.91 R' U2 D2 R F' L F' D F' U' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 
5. 6.11 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 D F2 R U' L D' U2 
6. (4.71) R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B L D U L' D B' L D 
7. 6.38 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L B2 D2 L' B U R' U2 F 
8. 7.65 B U2 D' B' R U B2 R' F2 R' F' D2 F D2 L2 F' B R2 D2 B2 
9. (22.71) B2 U L2 F U2 L U' D2 B R' L' D2 F R2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 
10. 7.28 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D U' L2 R' D' L D F U L2 R D' F 
11. 7.28 R2 F D' R' B2 D2 L2 U' L F U2 F R2 U2 F B' U2 B2 L2 
12. 5.96 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U R2 B D U2 R' U' L' R2 F R2 B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 11, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Scramble + Inverse scramble = Solved (or starting position)
> Same thing as doing (U F2 D) (D' F2 U') = Nothing



Offcourse the *in*verse solves the scramble.
The *re*verse does not.

inb4 R2 U2 R2 scramble...


----------



## renchi11 (Jun 11, 2013)

scramble : L' D L R2 D U2 F L B' F' U L2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 L' R2 B' D2 L U2 F2 R2
time : 13.19


----------



## AndersB (Jun 11, 2013)

7.13 R B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B' U L2 F L' B' D L F2


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 11, 2013)

6.54
Scramble: B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B R F' R B L' F2 U' F 
Cube: Dayan Guhong V2


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure I have gotten all the rankings up to date. I am not going to worry about the cube and scrambles until later. If anyone see a mistake in the ranking please let me know!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 13, 2013)

9.98
F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U B U' F L D U B' R U' R' 
Cube: Dayan Guhong

Yay sub-10. I suck. :S


----------



## AndersB (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got a 6.68 with B L2 D R2 D L B2 U B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 L B2 R B2 :-D

Using 55mm Zhanchi btw


----------

